# Lido 3 grind settings for Aeropress



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Having gotten my Lido 3, I couldn't resist a purchase of the Aeropress.

It's arriving tomorrow (thank you Amazon Prime), what Lido 3 grind settings have you guys found to be good for use in the Aeropress?

Searching online, there seems to be a whole concoction of variation, ranging from 8 to 16 notches?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For Aeropress I tend to go for something slightly coarser than espresso. From memory it's approx 8 on the dial.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes my first try was going to be 8, for about a 1.30 brew time. Thank you.


----------

